# Best Cabinets under 4k



## N@m@n (Jul 11, 2012)

Need a cabinet under 4k which supports atx and m atx mb and has good airflow, cable management.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

Under 4K
Look at NZXT Source 210 @2.4K
No other cabinet under 4K have so many features like that. 
You may also look at Corsair 300R.

If you can increase your budget Corsair 400R @4.8K would be the best choice.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Under 4K
> Look at NZXT Source 210 @2.4K
> No other cabinet under 4K have so many features like that.
> You may also look at Corsair 300R.
> ...



getting 400r for 4.2k what say....?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 12, 2012)

Ofcourse, get the 400R if you can.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 12, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> getting 400r for 4.2k what say....?



Then of-course, buy 400R! 
Can I know from which shop you got that offer?


----------



## rouble (Jul 13, 2012)

Elite 430 or 431 around 3k..
But Corsair 400R would be the best if you can spend a little more..


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2012)

BTW,those case mentioned at above have any kind of dust filters ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

430,431, 400R have dust filters in some of the slots. (Those slots are designed to be used as intake)


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

will 400r be future proof....?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> will 400r be future proof....?



Yes. Cabinets, I should say good cabinets are one time investment, generally lasts through 2-3 builds.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 15, 2012)

well than 400r it is


----------



## summers (Jul 16, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> getting 400r for 4.2k what say....?



Where are u getting CC 400R for 4.2K. Please tell the shop name.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 16, 2012)

summers said:


> Where are u getting CC 400R for 4.2K. Please tell the shop name.



corsair 400r @ 4k here is the link


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 16, 2012)

this shop is in bangalore.
do they ship??
 or are you coming here to buy??


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 16, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> this shop is in bangalore.
> do they ship??
> or are you coming here to buy??



they ship someone told me about golcha


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> corsair 400r @ 4k here is the link



Thanks. Today, I came to know one shop @Kolkata still sells 400R @4.1K


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2012)

Which shop ?
Price 4.1K with or without VAT ?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

4.1K+
Vedant.

Still a very good deal.


----------

